# cabinets in house in barn with vaulted ceiling



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Knotty Alder cabinets

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2018)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you, I can post some close ups but don't want to post to much and tick everybody off

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2018)

Post away! Besides, you cant "tick" me off, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

pantry

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

pantry opened up

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2018)

Really nice job, that's a great looking kitchen.


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you, the hardest part was building that dang pantry, and then getting it in the house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2018)

My wife would kill for that pantry. Great job, Mike.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Customers weren't sure what they wanted with the pantry, so I just decided for them. Sure was squirming when they said thats not what I was expecting, and left me hanging for a while before they said they loved it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2018)

1st class cabinetry! Love it! Chuck


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you Chuck, My cabinet shop crew consists of me, and sometimes my dad. My wife does the staining and the I lacquer so every piece is personal to me


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2018)

Very nicely done Mike. 
I like it, but the wife says it's busy. 

You gotta make a matching door for em now. That beat up white one doesnt match the awesomeness of that room...


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Marc we changed the door on the way out, didn't want to risk scuffing it.
I myself was leery of that drystack backsplash but thats what they wanted


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2018)

Those cabinets are killer. Usually I love the drystack but I think its the wrong color here


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Yeah I wasn't thrilled with the green hue, with the cabinets and granite but they liked it


----------



## DKMD (Apr 15, 2018)

Pretty wood and pretty work on the cabinets! Not sure I would’ve chosen the cabinet/counter/backsplash combination, but if the check clears, it clears.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 15, 2018)

And just like that you are at

96

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> And just like that you are at
> 
> 96



4 more and ------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 16, 2018)

Man, I love the wood cabinets. My wife likes white painted cabinets. Guess who wins?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

